# Making perfect.



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Here she is back from the gun shop. I changed to medium hight rings,
4 inch scope shade, extra mag (over priced), and I moved the scope back about an inch. I'll be back at the range this Thursday for re-zeroing.:smt023 

I had to re-cut the foam for the Pelican Case. A ruler and an exacto knife is all i needed.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

As I believe I've said before, that is one sexy a$$ rifle. I look forward to the report!

-Jeff-


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

sweet rifle


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmmmm.... SSG04 tasty....

But wondering why you didn't stay brand loyal to SIG with SIG SSG 3000, SIGCrazie?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice rifle. :mrgreen:

I should be getting out to zero my Steyr Scout this week, then it's off to pop some coyotes Saturday morning.


----------

